# Melbourne area



## Al3xandra (May 20, 2013)

I'm an hour from Melbourne and am wondering if anyone knows of any support groups that are easily accessible, or if there is anyone on here who's nearby to chat to.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Al3xandra said:


> I'm an hour from Melbourne and am wondering if anyone knows of any support groups that are easily accessible, or if there is anyone on here who's nearby to chat to.


Hi Alexandra - we have meetups fairly regularly - we have a whole thread for it.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/melbourne-84311/index162.html

There's also a couple of groups on Meetup.com

http://www.meetup.com/Melbourne-Shyness-Social-Anxiety-Coaching/events/110169492/

Take care and hope to meet you soon.


----------



## Al3xandra (May 20, 2013)

don36 said:


> Hi Alexandra - we have meetups fairly regularly - we have a whole thread for it.
> 
> Hi don36
> Thanks so much for the help!!!
> I'd love to join in sometime if I can talk myself into it


----------

